# Help with ventricular drain placement coding



## icys@aol.com (Apr 30, 2014)

Pre op dx: Intracranial and intraventricular hemorrhage
operation performed: Placement of a right frontal external ventricular drain.
Procedure in detail:  The prior catheter sutures holding it in place were ligated and the catheter was susequently removed from the brain. 

Pt had : Right lateral ventriculostomy and intracranial pressure monitor a week before the placement of ventricular drain.

Do you think the code 61210 for ventriculostomy is ok?
And waht code do yuo advice for placement of a frontal external ventricular drain? Please help.
Thanks


----------



## penguins11 (May 1, 2014)

There is no code for removal of a ventriculostomy, the code for placement of a ventriculostomy through a burr hole is 61210, if done using a twist drill, its code 61107.


----------

